# The Reserve at Summer Bay - 3BR/House - March 29 - April 5



## Frenzy021 (Mar 20, 2014)

The Reserve at Summer Bay

3 Bedroom Pool House/Sleeps 10/Full Kitchen

March 29 thru April 5, 2014

$700 includes all mandatory taxes and fees


----------



## schiff1997 (Mar 20, 2014)

Absolute steal, we are staying in one of these new beautiful pool houses they are gorgeous, you will be in awe ! ,


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 20, 2014)

Frenzy021 said:


> The Reserve at Summer Bay
> 
> 3 Bedroom Pool House/Sleeps 10/Full Kitchen
> 
> ...



Where is this located?


----------



## Frenzy021 (Mar 20, 2014)

The Reserve at Summer Bay is located about 8 minutes from Disney World


----------



## Sattva (Mar 20, 2014)

I just posted asking that question... about how far from Disney. My map search is showing it 35 mins away. Any ideas why?

TIA!


----------



## schiff1997 (Mar 21, 2014)

Construction currently out here on the 192 west,  traffic crazy in the morning.  Takes us about 15minutes to go a few miles until lanes widen to 3 lanes


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Mar 22, 2014)

I would be interested in the last 3 or 4 days if you still wind up having it available at the last minute.  What is the actual address.


----------



## firefly3 (Mar 22, 2014)

*Reserve*

Are you an owner or is this a trade? Before I take this I have to make sure because RCI rules. Thanks


----------



## Frenzy021 (Mar 23, 2014)

This unit is now sold


----------



## schiff1997 (Mar 23, 2014)

firefly3 said:


> Are you an owner or is this a trade? Before I take this I have to make sure because RCI rules. Thanks




We just left one of these beautiful homes and according to the front desk clerk these homes at this time are only available through exchange to RCI platinum members .


----------

